# MouseClick simulieren



## LordTerra (3. Aug 2007)

moin

ich brauche nen button der wenn ich drauf klick an einer bestimmten position X/Y 100 mouseclickssimuliert... 

hat da einer ne idee?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2007)

eine bestimmte Position in deinem oder einem Fremdprogramm?


----------



## LordTerra (3. Aug 2007)

eigenes programm 
also hab nen pannel auf dem der den mouseklick von links nach rechts simulieren soll


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2007)

evtl. Robot, hört man öfter, kenne ich nicht,
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html

siehe auch Forumsuche zu Robot/ Maus usw.


----------



## LordTerra (3. Aug 2007)

das is aber nen desktop weite mousepositionierung... ich brauch eine die local auf mein programm in nem bestimmten fester rum klickt


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2007)

Wenn es dir um Tests geht, nimm JFCUnit, ansonsten klink dich in den EventDispatcher ein.
http://jfcunit.sourceforge.net/


----------



## LordTerra (3. Aug 2007)

ok hat sich erledigt konnte es zum glück anders lösen


----------

